# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Firmware Enhancements to Marlin >  Marlin 1.1.5

## Roberts_Clif

Upgraded again from Marlin 1.1.4 to Marlin 1.1.5 was hoping that they  had fixed, the problem that after It Auto homes while displaying  CUSTOM_MACHINE_NAME Z-axis will rise changing the display to " Endstops Z  " or "G28 Z Forbidden"

Problem still exists See Marlin 1.1.4 this Forum.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

I have a unique problem  It involves "Endstop Trigger reporting"
 I get an error Using a Proximity sensor TL_M3W 'NPN' NC as a Z-Axis endstop.
using these lines of code.
 #define Z_MIN_PROBE_USES_Z_MIN_ENDSTOP_PIN
#define Z_CLEARANCE_DEPLOY_PROBE   10  // Z Clearance for Deploy/Stow
 #define X_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER 10     // X offset: -left  +right  [of the nozzle]
#define Y_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER 25     // Y offset: -front +behind [the nozzle]
#define Z_PROBE_OFFSET_FROM_EXTRUDER -0.5   // Z offset: -below +above  [the nozzle]
 This allows me to home then raise Z-Axis 10mm for a clearance of 10.5mm
When I Auto home everything works up to home, the "Z Clearance for  Deploy/Stow" parts finishes I get the error " Endstops Z ".  I Believe  that because the Z-Axis homed, then rose to the Clearance is why I am  getting the error.
The printer Prints Fine I can see nothing that causes a problem, except the Display  " Endstops Z "
 Now when I use this line
 #define Z_MIN_PROBE_ENDSTOP
 I get no errors, though I can not get the Z-Axis to Raise to my wanted clearance of 10.5mm.
 This works completely in Marlin v1.1RC8 renamed to HICi3 v1.1RC8

----------


## Roberts_Clif

I revert to the Previous version of Marlin-RC8BF-HICi3 it works Perfectly.

Marlin 1.1.5 using M500 causes CRC errors.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

Marlin 1.1.1 - Marlin 1.1.5 using M500 causes CRC errors.
Not an error, looks like it is just a _Cyclic Redundancy_ _Check_ that is stored with the data for testing.

configuration_store.cpp

      // Report storage size
      #if ENABLED(EEPROM_CHITCHAT)
        SERIAL_ECHO_START();
        SERIAL_ECHOPAIR("Settings Stored (", eeprom_size - (EEPROM_OFFSET));
        SERIAL_ECHOPAIR(" bytes; crc ", (uint32_t)final_crc); //Example "Settings Stored bytes; (451) crc 42816"
        SERIAL_ECHOLNPGM(")");
      #endif
------------------------------------------------------
#define EEPROM_WRITE(VAR) write_data(eeprom_index, (uint8_t*)&VAR, sizeof(VAR), &working_crc)
  #define EEPROM_READ(VAR) read_data(eeprom_index, (uint8_t*)&VAR, sizeof(VAR), &working_crc)
------------------------------------------------------
 const uint16_t final_crc = working_crc;
------------------------------------------------------
EEPROM_READ(stored_crc);

Reverted back to Marlin 1.1.5

----------


## Roberts_Clif

At this point I have re-flashed Marlin 1.1.5 too many times to count,  and have made only minuscule changes, and had but forgotten about this  problem.
Until I ran across this line of code " #define Z_HOME_BUMP_MM 2"




> Marlin 1.1.5 after Auto home while displaying CUSTOM_MACHINE_NAME Z-axis  will rise changing the display to " Endstops Z " or "G28 Z Forbidden"


Well I have no explanation, thou it has stopped displaying. I believe that in the following line of code lies the solution thou.

#define Z_HOME_BUMP_MM 5 // changing from 2 to 5 would raise the z_home  Bump above the Z probe sensor level thereby eliminating the errors.

----------

